# Cliffy Burgers



## Cliff H. (Dec 12, 2006)

Thought I would share my technique for preping some burgers.

I am sure there is a press for doing this but a few years back I spied a cook in a local joint pressing patties out between two plates and I have been doing it that way ever since.

A little mix and mash.












One Touch Silver and Kingsford in action.







Supper Time.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 12, 2006)

That would hit the spot right about now. Good looking burger there Cliff!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 12, 2006)

Wife has a burger press. Good with 5oz of 80% lean. I prefer the hand method myself....something less to have to wash   But, those burgers do look pretty darn good. Might have to find my teflon tape so I can hook my gasser up again.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh man... looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice burgers Cliff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice indeed Cliff!  Man I have a craving for a nice burger right about now!  I'm gonna try the plate method too, that's pretty clever!


----------



## john a (Dec 13, 2006)

You can't beat a good burger, that's them.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome looking burger Cliffy


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 13, 2006)

i like the plate method, will give it a shot!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 13, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Wife has a burger press. Good with 5oz of 80% lean. I prefer the hand method myself....something less to have to wash   But, those burgers do look pretty darn good. Might have to find my teflon tape so I can hook my gasser up again.



Have to agree with Dat's, prefer the hand method or I just let my wife do it


----------



## john a (Dec 13, 2006)

I've tried to get my wife to do it, she won't.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 13, 2006)

Sweet burger!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 13, 2006)

Well hate to agree with Steer Crazy on anything of course..but wifey burgers is purty hard to beat.  Used to have a set of tupperware patty makers which worked very well too.  Had fairly precise portion control for a volume type measuring device and they was stackable..freezable..give about the the right compression rate etc.  Used em a bunch when we run the pool hall/arcade up in Wilbarger County. You could make up a wad and if they didnt sell just stick em the freezer till the morrow. Dont think they make em anymore is the only problemo. Will have to try the plate deal when the little bride has a headache or whutever.  Thanks.  

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 13, 2006)

How come you wouldn't agree with Steer Crazy on anything?

Of course............


----------



## allie (Dec 14, 2006)

I could eat one of those right now!

I have two of those Tupperware patty maker/freezers that BW was talking about.  If I'm making burgers for a crowd and want them more uniform in size/shape, I use it but just for the four of us, I make them by hand.  Less dishes to wash that way!


----------

